# Purple/pink phals...



## paphioboy (Dec 25, 2006)

Can anyone please tell me how to distinguish between the purple/pink coloured phals made with pink phalaenopsis species (phal sanderiana, schilleriana etc..) and those made with doritis?  I would like to find purple coloured phal hybrids that are warm growing and can bloom easily without nocturnal cooling, but i do not know how to choose them. Are such phals distinguishable even though when not flowering? Any indications on the roots/leaves? thanks...:wink:


----------



## MoreWater (Dec 26, 2006)

not sure about purple, but for warm-growing pink phals that don't need a temp drop to bloom, I think you're safest bet is to stick with hybrids made with violacea. I'm no expert on phals, but my rule of thumb is that the summer-bloomers tend to bloom without needing a temp drop. There are other species if you like spots and such. Venosa is another summer bloomer, but I think that one is more intermediate temps. Summer-bloomers tend to have evergreen spikes too..... Someone should do some serious breeding for tall spikes with no need for temp drops. All apartment and fluor light growers would love them.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2006)

Doen't doritis shrink the size? Contact H.P. Norton at Orchidview or someone at Zuma Canyon.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2006)

If you want to see [in my opinion] an unbelievable Phal look up Phal. Zuma Canyon Gallant Beau George Vasquez. Real red w/out the Brother's purple influence.


----------



## MoreWater (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah, pulccherima would reduce flower size - buyssoniana would be less shrinkage but still..... If they didn't like to offset and the spikes weren't upright, who knows if anyone would use them.... (actually I love my pulcherrima crosses). 



NYEric said:


> If you want to see [in my opinion] an unbelievable Phal look up Phal. Zuma Canyon Gallant Beau George Vasquez. Real red w/out the Brother's purple influence.



Do you mean Gallant Beau 'George Vasquez'? And Phal Zuma Canyon separately? or a cross of the two? or is there a grex with all the names together?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes!


----------

